# "fish are friends, not food"



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

So, do any of you fishie people still partake in the occasional (or often) flavoring of any kind of seafood? I find it very funny that I am just about as close to being a vegan as you can be without being one, yet I still occasionally eat fish (once every several months). It just tastes so good. I feel bad after I do, as I would with any animal based food, but I can't help it. My favorite is trout. *waters at the mouth*

I'm sorry, my fish friends! I really am!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Man...I used to eat fish in front of my bettas when they were in my livingroom. lol

I can seperate food animals from pet animals in my head very easily. I wouldn't go around killing animals, but I don't consider butchering animals for a meat store to be the same as shooting puppies. I am an unbalanced omnivore who leans more healing towards veggies and poltury because it's healthier. I've never been able to relate to feeling guilty for eating meat. 

I've never felt the urge to apologize to my bettas for eating tilapia since they eat fish too (see the ingredients for NLS betta pelets). XD


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha fair enough. I think it all started with me because my dad was and is a hunter and I've always had a guilty conscious when it comes to eating meat myself, though I never try to push it on someone else like other people tend to do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mainly eat chicken and a little beef. I need the protien.


----------



## hannahonceagain13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Steak all the way. I don't eat fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am a pretty picky eater.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if you look at their species personalities, most fish that are commonly eaten are jerks, so i don't see any problem with it. (kinda like how i'll eat squid but not octopus, since squid are much more mean-spirited, whereas octopuses are kinda like the puppies of the sea.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Ocean is not the cleanest place. I find Squid Adorible. Look at Tuna there population is rapidly decreasing. The BP oil spill really hurt one of there breeding grounds.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

never liked fish anyways but i do like shrimp.... yum


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Love shrimp my grandma makes the best shrimp stew, it's to die for (roux, potatoes and hand-peeled shrimp over rice...yum). Fried shrimp is good too(;
But as for fish fish....I would much rather prefer to eat chicken. Sometimes we will break out the deep-fryer and get some tilapia to fry...again, yum. My grandma makes fried catfish sometimes. Other than that, every other fish seems to always taste fishy (like that yucky fish taste). My family is Louisiana-based to they fry up everything haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Aunt makes the best french fries.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

now i'm wanting some fried shrimp stuffed inside oversized french fries.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They make that?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They make that?


not yet! :-D


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I love salmon and halibut lol. It is a little weird, considering how much I love my fish XD But I already don't eat mammals so I don't need to be limiting my protein intake further. I grew up in a family that fishes and hunts though, so I won't eat anything I wouldn't feel comfortable killing and butchering myself. If I can't face that part, I have no business eating the animal. It would be such an exercise in cognitive dissonance, I don't get how other people can do it. Hence the only eating birds and fish thing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Salmon is in some fish food.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

The only fish I like to eat is Tuna and those fish at those Asian market when they fry it for you. Other then that I eat meat and SHRIMP.I LOVE SHRIMPPPPP


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to take a Meats class next semester (for my degree) and one thing you do towards the end of the year is butcher a steer. You pick it out from the beef center and watch it slaughtered...kinda creepy but I think it'll be interesting. Maybe then I'll start eating more beef lol


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Beef drives me nuts when it gets stuck in my teeth. I rarely eat stake and ribs because half way through it is hard for me to fight the urge to floss. X_X

And I still eat it anyway. Why must it taste so good? XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It drives me nuts when food is in my teeth too.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Now I want some seafood lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Eww.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

What? Everyone is talking about shrimp and stuff. Makes me hungry!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant the idea of eating shrimp.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh! Yeah, my mom is the same way. She loathes all things seafood, really.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Even the bible says not to eat sea food.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

lol, I'm a hardcore carnivore xD (I do eat my veggies... but meat is just too good) my favorite food is sushi though... or a really well marinated and grilled steak... medium with just a hint of pink...



> Even the bible says not to eat sea food.


That is entirely false, but I don't really want to argue theology


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never tried sushi. Is it good? I take it by it being your favorite that it is.

And the bible may or may not say that, not sure, as I do not practice Christianity. Either way I see nothing wrong with seafood.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He tells us that salt and freshwater fish with fins and scales may be eaten (verses 9-12), but water creatures without those characteristics (catfish, lobsters, crabs, shrimp, mussels, clams, oysters, squid, octopi, etc.) should not be eaten. http://www.ucg.org/booklet/what-doe...ts/does-new-testament-abolish-meat-distinc-1/


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't tell if this is relevant or off topic, but either way I feel like we are veering towards murky waters that should be avoid. Never talk about religion or politics among friends, as that saying goes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wanted to prove my point.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree, this discussion is becoming inappropriate. Take that as a warning given.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sushi has a weird look to it.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

psyduck said:


> I've never tried sushi. Is it good? I take it by it being your favorite that it is.


Yes! It is amazing... If I'm going to splurge on anything, it'll be sushi... so totally worth it, fresh raw fish... *mouth waters*


If you would like to continue this discussion, please PM me, I don't want to clog up the thread with off topic discussions


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

psyduck said:


> I can't tell if this is relevant or off topic, but either way I feel like we are veering towards murky waters that should be avoid. Never talk about religion or politics among friends, as that saying goes.


Lol, agreed sorry for the tangent 

But yes, sushi is tasty


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll have to try it some time. Commander Shepard is giving me a mean look now with his bubble eyes


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

psyduck said:


> I'll have to try it some time. Commander Shepard is giving me a mean look now with his bubble eyes


Lol, and Commander Shepard as in... from Stargate???


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters named after the Magna Cartre.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha, no it's from a little game trilogy called Mass Effect that will soon be made into a TV Show and movie. It's a pretty big deal XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Isnt that a video game where they kill an Autsitic?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

psyduck said:


> Haha, no it's from a little game trilogy called Mass Effect that will soon be made into a TV Show and movie. It's a pretty big deal XD


Oh right! I should have thought of that xD *seems like my nerd is showing*

And if you're going to try sushi, I suggest trying the Tempura type first, it's fully cooked  though if you want to hop right into it, my favorites are salmon and tuna. Eel is also worth a go if you can get it from a good place, it's almost always cooked and very sweet


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha, you are talking to Queen Nerd here, so showing nerd is good. And sushi sounds delicious. I think I'll send you a message so we don't go off topic  



ChoclateBetta said:


> Isnt that a video game where they kill an Autsitic?


What in the world are you talking about? It's about an Ancient Lifeform coming to destroy Earth and all the planets in the know Universe only to be challenged by a Human (Commander Shepard) and his ragtag team of other lifeforms who want to fight back.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

whoops got it connfused with that video game mass effect like 3.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

That's okay.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok well anyway, octopus sushi is terrible, I do not recommend it. It's rubbery and cold and eugh. Also octupuses are weirdly intelligent so I feel uneasy about the idea of eating them. I wouldn't eat dolphin either.

I had some amazing lobster sushi wrapped with avocado in Maine.


----------



## psyduck (Nov 30, 2012)

Nah, I wouldn't eat dolphins. They are like my third favorite animal in the entire world. Would always pass on dolphin, not that I've ever seen any up for eats, but still.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Ok well anyway, octopus sushi is terrible, I do not recommend it. It's rubbery and cold and eugh. Also octupuses are weirdly intelligent so I feel uneasy about the idea of eating them. I wouldn't eat dolphin either.
> 
> I had some amazing lobster sushi wrapped with avocado in Maine.


 I have seen at the baltimore aquarium the Octipus had jars to get in and baby toys. They are devoted parents too.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I never eat fish. I tried it a while back and...let's just say it's very far from my favorites. XD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Ok well anyway, octopus sushi is terrible, I do not recommend it. It's rubbery and cold and eugh. Also octupuses are weirdly intelligent so I feel uneasy about the idea of eating them. I wouldn't eat dolphin either.
> 
> I had some amazing lobster sushi wrapped with avocado in Maine.


Don't eat dolphin!!!!! :shock: It's poisonous!! Dolphins are apex predators which means their blood and muscles have an EXTREMELY high mercury content.

I like octopus... lol, even though I probably shouldn't (the creatures are so smart and cute) I've actually eaten baby octopus before (fried) 'twas tasty, never had raw though, I'll stick to fish and crab for that :tongue:

Lobster sushi sounds amazing!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lobsters are adorible.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yuck. I've never liked fish. eww it tastes so gross. I will eat lobster and shrimp, though. It doesn't taste fishy. I had scallops once, and they tasted good but they made me sick. :|


----------

